
Map: Where the Developer Jobs Are - kawera
http://www.fastcompany.com/3061135/map-where-the-developer-jobs-are
======
jaegerpicker
Wow I feel like the data in those maps may be REALLY suspect. It's entirely
possible that it's just my area but the data for Southern Maine seems like
it's impossible to be correct based on my knowledge and experience as a hiring
manager in Southern Maine. For example if I'm reading the map data correctly
it lists 144 developers in Southern Maine, I personally know more that that.

